# A PLEASANT SURPRISE !



## jgrillout (Jan 9, 2018)

About 6 months ago I purchased 2 female lemon jakes and 2 female red germans. They were too young to know for sure if they were in fact females. Since then I lost one of each but I wasn't able to discern if I lost a German or Jake since they had no color yet. I woke up this morning and both are showing color. Blue on the face. and yellow body.

Now I don't know if they are actually males or if the females are impersonating male colors (I think read somewhere that they can do that. What can I look for to determine what sex each of them arer?

Since neither have orange or red yet, I guess the females I lost were Germans. Maybe that will change over time.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Glad to hear. If there is shiny blue in the head area then I think you have males. I didn't know the females could impersonate that blue color.


----------

